# 1st Boat for Northern Gulf



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I am in the market for my first boat. I have been fishing most of my life out of Pensacola and I am finally in a position to purchase. I live in Birmingham Alabama and would like to keep the boat in Pensacola in the the summer and Birmingham in the winter.. I drive a 2013 f150 2wd EcoBoost 3.5 platinum max tow at min 8500lbs. I'm looking for something in the 24 to 26' category center console Twin engine 35 to 40 mph cruise , hopefully getting somewhere around 2 mpg or better, offshore fuel capacity for 300 miles, mono or cat, definitely used, 60-70k budget. I am interested in getting the most opportunities to fish offshore 30-100 miles in the GOM as possible weather permitting, and of course on any of the longer trips I would be buddy boating,, as well as much further down the road of ownership. I am looking at all the big boys with 22-24 deg dead rise to cut through the NW GOM chop. Regulator, contender, sea hunt, cobia, grady's white ect... .The one boat that seems to check all boxes for me is the Renaissance prowler 246 cattamaran. The fishability, the storage, the quality, the trailerability, the supposed ride quality, speed and fuel consumption look to be a great fit. I am hoping I could receive some additional information for my knowledge is limited as well as my access to inventory. I am editing this after reading the responses to be clearer, is there another boat in the 7klbs range wet that can meet my needs as previously mentioned between 24-26 ft single outboard included for I have not ridden in any of the lighter hulled monos? Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Look for a used boat like you want and buy it for the hull and trailer price. Then buy new power for it. I like single engines. Twins are twice the trouble and more weight. Towing service is much cheaper. Plus the new engines have safety features for most problems. You will be luckey to get 2 mpg. With a rig that size. Just my opinion I know a lot that like twin engines. I never could afford two. Good luck.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I get 2.3 - 2.5 MPG twin 150's.... but NOT at 35-40 MPH cruise.....


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

26’ boat, single 300, 30mph cruise at 3.2mpg. 150 gal tank. I fish the spur 60mi out regularly. Sea tow, sat phone, epirb. If you go with a newer single engine it’s very reliable. If you are set on twins, I get it. I’d be looking at gamefish 25’s.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

42 Freeman


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Boat and Trailer*

Sealark hit it on the head. When I bought my boat I bought it for the boat and the trailer. Boat of course being first and trailer second. It really is a pain when you get to the ramp and turn the key and listen to it crank and then go home without fishing that month because the shop won't fix it today. I bought a Honda and did not know it was running. Look at some new motors because they are very good nowadays. Get the biggest, widest boat you can afford with every feature you can afford and you will not be wishing instead of fishing. Take some friends and some seasoned fisherman with you and learn as much as you can while enjoying it. Best to you, Mike


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm about to move to B'Ham. If you need company riding down to a fishing trip back here, just let me know haha.

When it comes to 25' CCs, its going to be hard to find the 'perfect' boat. There are payoffs for every amenity. You might gain fuel economy but you give up some ride quality. Find the balance that suits you best and buy the boat that fits that balance. From the sound of it, you've done ample research and pretty much have your mind made up on the Prowler Cat for fitting that balance. 

Our boat is a 25' HydraSport Vector CC with a 300hp Suzuki. For us, ride quality mattered a little more that fuel economy and speed, so we opted for a boat with a little more deadrise and a little heavier dry-weight than most. There are regrets of course. I don't like the small number of rod holders or the layout of the livewell, but you can live with those little things.

I will say, without a diesel, trailering any 25' offshore center console back and forth 250 miles from Pensacola to B'Ham is going to a BIG pain. Not saying you can't do it, but a F-150 pulling a boat that big will complain every mile down the Interstate doing 60-65mph.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

*PM me*

Send me a pm I might have just what your looking for. :thumbup: Capt. John


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck with your search! Let me know what you choose! 

No way Id trailer my boat from Birmingham with a half ton. My boat is super light for a 26' and I have a 5.7 Tundra, it tows it fine around town and down 98 but trying to get it up to 65 isnt fun. If youre going that size and plan on towing more than a few times a year, Id get a bigger truck. Then again, you could get a nice slip for the price of a new truck payment.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

iJabo said:


> I'm about to move to B'Ham. If you need company riding down to a fishing trip back here, just let me know haha.
> 
> When it comes to 25' CCs, its going to be hard to find the 'perfect' boat. There are payoffs for every amenity. You might gain fuel economy but you give up some ride quality. Find the balance that suits you best and buy the boat that fits that balance. From the sound of it, you've done ample research and pretty much have your mind made up on the Prowler Cat for fitting that balance.
> 
> ...


Your boat is extremely high on my list except for weight and I have admired it for years...so many positive qualities for the hull and its ride.. I only plan on twice a year and the prowler wet with trailer and twins is slightly over 7klbs hence why it is attractive. I definitely appreciate your offer and look forward to taking you up on it. I am expecting a 12 month max search window unless I can negotiate with a current seller. I also have no issue with refitting and repowering an older all composite hull.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Good luck with your search! Let me know what you choose!
> 
> No way Id trailer my boat from Birmingham with a half ton. My boat is super light for a 26' and I have a 5.7 Tundra, it tows it fine around town and down 98 but trying to get it up to 65 isnt fun. If youre going that size and plan on towing more than a few times a year, Id get a bigger truck. Then again, you could get a nice slip for the price of a new truck payment.


 With my Eco boost 3.5 I do not believe that will be my issue. I'm much more concerned about braking.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jgatorman said:


> With my Eco boost 3.5 I do not believe that will be my issue. I'm much more concerned about braking.


Once or twice a year it wont be bad. If youre planning on doing it enough to make boat ownership worth it, I think youll realize very quickly youd want a bigger truck or a slip. Ive always wanted to tow my boat to south Florida, there are like 3 hills (being sarcastic of course but you get the point) between here and Key West and I still havent gotten up the courage to do it with my tundra.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Jgatorman said:
> 
> 
> > With my Eco boost 3.5 I do not believe that will be my issue. I'm much more concerned about braking.
> ...


 I plan to keep the boat all summer in Florida so I will trailer it down in Spring bring it backup in Winter and those will be of the the only times of towing other than local. Twin turbo 365 hp 420ftlbs torque with at least 8500lb capacity possibly 9600 with wdh just need to complete research to be positive. Am I missing something on a 7klbs or so rig?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Take a look at a Panga


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

No advice for the boat but about your concerns for towing may I suggest you borrow a trailer with stuff on it that'll weigh in about your target range and see what happens?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> Take a look at a Panga


I have been looking and love the mpg. I do not think it would me my needs but I am still open.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Jgatorman said:


> Your boat is extremely high on my list except for weight and I have admired it for years...so many positive qualities for the hull and its ride...
> ...I definitely appreciate your offer and look forward to taking you up on it.


The Hydra sport is a tank for sure. Very few complaints from me. With your budget and the research you've done, whatever boat you get is going to be a pretty decent one.

I'm going to be losing my mind that far inland, so I don't need much of an excuse to come back for a quick fishing trip!


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> With my Eco boost 3.5 I do not believe that will be my issue. I'm much more concerned about braking.


You said max tow pkg? 7 lug axle, 3.73, LT tires, and brake controller? Running at speed should be fine or even merging on interstate without much fuss with 3.5EB. Braking you may want to try to find something with electric over hydraulic brakes rather than surge brakes. 4wd would be a little less sketchy due to extra weight, but being a 2wd truck I would for sure have EOH. 

http://www.boatus.com/magazine/trailering/2013/february/electric-over-hydraulic-brakes.asp

With using the brake controller, it will also work with the trailer sway controller and all other nice parts of towing with a Ford. 

Only thing you really need to look over is tongue weight if you plan to travel with a full cab. Total payload of truck and GVWR, then GCWR with trailer attached. WDH will help to an extent with ratings due to shifting some weight and different set of DOT ratings. Just don't cheap out on tires and drop back to P rated tires. Stick with LT load range C, D, or E. I ended up with E toyo's at 50k when swapped out the factory C Goodyear on my F150.

Even my 2010 4wd has snatched 10k+ on the interstate without much fuss. Braking even with crappy electric trailer brakes wasnt horrific, but I wouldn't have done it on wet roads. I do run EBC yellow stuff and now orange stuff brake pads, so that helps as well as added weight of 4wd.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Make sure the trailer tongue weight is applied down when breaking so the truck back tires will break instead of being forced up or level. 
I always drive towing boat no more than 60 stay in the right lane and watch all the in hurrys passing me. Some trips I see the same vehicles a couple times passing me pulling off to refuel.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

I had the same exact truck as you. Maybe.. I had 3.55 rear end. I towed a 29 Contender with twin 300 yamahas. The truck had plenty of power to pull the boat. Launching/retrieving at the ramps I used was not an issue with only 2WD. The boat stayed in a lift most of the time. It was only trailered for maintenance or moving for an incoming storm (50-100 miles). Which ever boat you decide, plan to add electric over hydraulic brakes to the trailer. Probably will not find one in your size range with it already on the trailer. It makes a world of difference over regular surge brakes. In a perfect world, you may only make that long trip twice a year. Here on the gulf coast, you may need to move your assets a few times a year. 
I would also choose twin over single outboards. Yes, the newer motors are pretty reliable. Just by chance you do have trouble with a single and offshore, sitting "dead in the water" when a summer storm blows up while waiting for your tow service to come and get you, not a good feeling.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jgatorman said:


> I have been looking and love the mpg. I do not think it would me my needs but I am still open.


The owners of this boat pictured bought it from Mexico, just the shell, arrived in a shipping container. Then they custom designed it and built or had built everything on it. It does great in big water, and can get into some very skinny water.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Twin engines are definitely better but not as much as you might think. The most common reason for a boat to be disabled these days is bad gas (water) and since on most outboards they draw from the same tank, they both quit. Catamarans often have separate tanks. The next most common is the water pump and that risk can be dropped down to almost nothing by changing every year, if you go offshore, or every other year if you go only nearshore, but twins would cost twice as much to do it. 

Next is spinning a propeller hub which is where twins would really help. Yes, you can carry a spare prop but changing it out on the water is almost impossible.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

If primary use is offshore then I would only go with a cat hull which of course mean twin engines . For reference I used to co-own a 35' Donzi with triple engines. Another friend had a 28' cat hull. His boat beat ours hands down as far as riding comfort, ease of fishing, and of course fuel efficiency.


If I were to go to a traditional center console v hull in the 24-26 ft. range I agree with the others in going with a single four stroke vs twins -- especially for towing. Good Luck !


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

sealark said:


> Look for a used boat like you want and buy it for the hull and trailer price. Then buy new power for it. I like single engines. Twins are twice the trouble and more weight. Towing service is much cheaper. Plus the new engines have safety features for most problems. You will be luckey to get 2 mpg. With a rig that size. Just my opinion I know a lot that like twin engines. I never could afford two. Good luck.


I am ok with a modern single 4 stroke just kind of hard to run a cat on one. I would definitely be interested in an all composite older hull for re power options.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> The owners of this boat pictured bought it from Mexico, just the shell, arrived in a shipping container. Then they custom designed it and built or had built everything on it. It does great in big water, and can get into some very skinny water.


I like them but I do not know about the Admiral!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Eastcoasted said:


> 26’ boat, single 300, 30mph cruise at 3.2mpg. 150 gal tank. I fish the spur 60mi out regularly. Sea tow, sat phone, epirb. If you go with a newer single engine it’s very reliable. If you are set on twins, I get it. I’d be looking at gamefish 25’s.


Seahunt 25 Gamefish is also on the list , thanks


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Good luck with your search! Let me know what you choose!
> 
> No way Id trailer my boat from Birmingham with a half ton. My boat is super light for a 26' and I have a 5.7 Tundra, it tows it fine around town and down 98 but trying to get it up to 65 isnt fun. If youre going that size and plan on towing more than a few times a year, Id get a bigger truck. Then again, you could get a nice slip for the price of a new truck payment.


Down in summer up in winter. 1 round trip per year. We shall see what she can do. I like Kanaka's idea and a WDH.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

kanaka said:


> No advice for the boat but about your concerns for towing may I suggest you borrow a trailer with stuff on it that'll weigh in about your target range and see what happens?


Problem meet solution, thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I all seriousness I would look at Key West.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> I am in the market for my first boat. I have been fishing most of my life out of Pensacola and I am finally in a position to purchase. I live in Birmingham Alabama and would like to keep the boat in Pensacola in the the summer and Birmingham in the winter.. I drive a 2013 f150 2wd EcoBoost 3.5 platinum max tow at min 8500lbs. I'm looking for something in the 24 to 26' category center console Twin engine 35 to 40 mph cruise , hopefully getting somewhere around 2 mpg or better, offshore fuel capacity for 300 miles, mono or cat, definitely used, 60-70k budget. I am interested in getting the most opportunities to fish offshore 30-100 miles in the GOM as possible weather permitting, and of course on any of the longer trips I would be buddy boating,, as well as much further down the road of ownership. I am looking at all the big boys with 22-24 deg dead rise to cut through the NW GOM chop. Regulator, contender, sea hunt, cobia, grady's white ect... .The one boat that seems to check all boxes for me is the Renaissance prowler 246 cattamaran. The fishability, the storage, the quality, the trailerability, the supposed ride quality, speed and fuel consumption look to be a great fit. I am hoping I could receive some additional information for my knowledge is limited as well as my access to inventory. I am editing this after reading the responses to be clearer, is there another boat in the 7klbs range wet that can meet my needs as previously mentioned between 24-26 ft single outboard included for I have not ridden in any of the lighter hulled monos? Thanks



Boats suck, if you don't use them a lot, storage fees, blah, blah, you know the drill.... Have any friends here? You grew up fishing out of Pensacola, what boats do you have experience on? If I lived 5 hours North, unless you have family here and come down here ALOT, I'd save the money and book a charter from time to time. But, that's just me. There seems to be a lot to choose from... Good luck, don't but a boat, and not use the crap out of it....


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Realtor said:


> Boats suck, if you don't use them a lot, storage fees, blah, blah, you know the drill.... Have any friends here? You grew up fishing out of Pensacola, what boats do you have experience on? If I lived 5 hours North, unless you have family here and come down here ALOT, I'd save the money and book a charter from time to time. But, that's just me. There seems to be a lot to choose from... Good luck, don't but a boat, and not use the crap out of it....


Thanks, I know boats need to run and this one shall. The drive however is 3.5 to 4 hour drive, 250 miles and I will not be towing so no big deal for me. I have been doing it since 2015 with my Kayak and since 1992 just to see mom, friends fish or go to the Outcast sale. I am not new to this nor is this a rash decision. It has been my dream for 45 years and I tend to fulfill it.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> I all seriousness I would look at Key West.


They are on the list , however after travailing to the Rigs on multiple occasions on a 30 hydro cat I might be hard pressed to go mono.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jgatorman said:


> They are on the list , however after travailing to the Rigs on multiple occasions on a 30 hydro cat I might be hard pressed to go mono.



$$$$$$


----------



## lugerdog (Jan 21, 2019)

I have a beautiful older boat with newer power for sale.... PM me for details


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my 25' Hydra Sport. Twin 225's.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

ul412al said:


> I love my 25' Hydra Sport. Twin 225's.


I do not blame you awesome boat.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

lugerdog said:


> I have a beautiful older boat with newer power for sale.... PM me for details


Unable to send you a PM you do not have permissions for PM yet. You may provide details on this thread if you like.


----------



## Tonym2112 (Feb 20, 2017)

I had a twin vee 26 extreme for a couple of years. Good ride, will definitely handle big seas, seperate systems as for fuel, batteries, light weight, tows great. Check them out


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Tonym2112 said:


> I had a twin vee 26 extreme for a couple of years. Good ride, will definitely handle big seas, seperate systems as for fuel, batteries, light weight, tows great. Check them out


I have thanks.


----------



## fishnsalt (Sep 4, 2014)

Jgatorman said:


> I am in the market for my first boat. I have been fishing most of my life out of Pensacola and I am finally in a position to purchase. I live in Birmingham Alabama and would like to keep the boat in Pensacola in the the summer and Birmingham in the winter.. I drive a 2013 f150 2wd EcoBoost 3.5 platinum max tow at min 8500lbs. I'm looking for something in the 24 to 26' category center console Twin engine 35 to 40 mph cruise , hopefully getting somewhere around 2 mpg or better, offshore fuel capacity for 300 miles, mono or cat, definitely used, 60-70k budget. I am interested in getting the most opportunities to fish offshore 30-100 miles in the GOM as possible weather permitting, and of course on any of the longer trips I would be buddy boating,, as well as much further down the road of ownership. I am looking at all the big boys with 22-24 deg dead rise to cut through the NW GOM chop. Regulator, contender, sea hunt, cobia, grady's white ect... .The one boat that seems to check all boxes for me is the Renaissance prowler 246 cattamaran. The fishability, the storage, the quality, the trailerability, the supposed ride quality, speed and fuel consumption look to be a great fit. I am hoping I could receive some additional information for my knowledge is limited as well as my access to inventory. I am editing this after reading the responses to be clearer, is there another boat in the 7klbs range wet that can meet my needs as previously mentioned between 24-26 ft single outboard included for I have not ridden in any of the lighter hulled monos? Thanks


As a prior owner of a Prowler 246, my opinion is that it's a fine inshore/light offshore boat. It has a shallow draft (12-14") that can fish shallow flats and, like all cats, is a very stable fishing platform. I found that close period seas 2.6' or above on the NOAA buoys were a rough ride (especially head sea) due to the relatively flat midsection to transom (deadrise 13 deg I think on sponsons) so that's why I said light offshore. The Prowler didn't sneeze much either. I owned it for 5 years and fished normally 50-60 miles offshore in Texas. I sold it and have a deep vee CC now. 

In OBA I have a 27 Lightning (24 deg deep vee variant of Formula 233, and a bit of a project) which I think is a really good riding boat/hull design. In addition to what has been mentioned, in the 24-26' range, you might want to look at a Cape Horn 24, Sea Craft 25, or any of the Formula 233 derived hulls (Competition 25, Whitewater 25, old Contender 25, Seavee 26, Intrepid 26, etc - all of which can be powered with a big single).


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

fishnsalt said:


> As a prior owner of a Prowler 246, my opinion is that it's a fine inshore/light offshore boat. It has a shallow draft (12-14") that can fish shallow flats and, like all cats, is a very stable fishing platform. I found that close period seas 2.6' or above on the NOAA buoys were a rough ride (especially head sea) due to the relatively flat midsection to transom (deadrise 13 deg I think on sponsons) so that's why I said light offshore. The Prowler didn't sneeze much either. I owned it for 5 years and fished normally 50-60 miles offshore in Texas. I sold it and have a deep vee CC now.
> 
> In OBA I have a 27 Lightning (24 deg deep vee variant of Formula 233, and a bit of a project) which I think is a really good riding boat/hull design. In addition to what has been mentioned, in the 24-26' range, you might want to look at a Cape Horn 24, Sea Craft 25, or any of the Formula 233 derived hulls (Competition 25, Whitewater 25, old Contender 25, Seavee 26, Intrepid 26, etc - all of which can be powered with a big single).


Thanks I have sent you a PM


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I have the same truck and a 26' Cat with triple axle trailer. Does ok pulling around town for gas and service but boat stays on a lift most of the time. Total weight ~8500#. Could I pull it to Birmingham? probably so. Do I want to? Absolutely not. Not even if it was just twice a year. If you've towed something that large for long distances and are comfortable with it, I say go for it. Even though I can get by with what I have now, I'll be looking to move up to a HD later this year.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

salty_dawg said:


> I have the same truck and a 26' Cat with triple axle trailer. Does ok pulling around town for gas and service but boat stays on a lift most of the time. Total weight ~8500#. Could I pull it to Birmingham? probably so. Do I want to? Absolutely not. Not even if it was just twice a year. If you've towed something that large for long distances and are comfortable with it, I say go for it. Even though I can get by with what I have now, I'll be looking to move up to a HD later this year.


Cat loaded wet on trailer is less 7.5klbs probably closer to 7klbs please correct my ignorance if I am wrong but we are talking about 20% less weight. Hull is 2700lbs twin 150's 1klbs, 160 gal fuel 1klbs, plus trailer approx 1200 totaling 5900lbs. Would not the difference in weight make a significant difference? Thanks


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a FAT Cat. Glacier Bay 2680 Coastal Runner. Probably too slow for what you're looking for but trying to give you a point of reference from a towing perspective. If you're familiar with 3 Mile Bridge in P'cola, I can be running 55 at the bottom and hope for 40 at the crest of the hump. There are some long hills between here and B'ham and going 40 on the interstate is not a position I want to put myself in. 

BTW, with your budget, you should be able to get a pretty nice ride. Plenty of good suggestion on this thread. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

salty_dawg said:


> I have a FAT Cat. Glacier Bay 2680 Coastal Runner. Probably too slow for what you're looking for but trying to give you a point of reference from a towing perspective. If you're familiar with 3 Mile Bridge in P'cola, I can be running 55 at the bottom and hope for 40 at the crest of the hump. There are some long hills between here and B'ham and going 40 on the interstate is not a position I want to put myself in.
> Thanks for the response, I will have to see how she does
> 
> BTW, with your budget, you should be able to get a pretty nice ride. Plenty of good suggestion on this thread. Good luck with your search.


Thanks for your response. I am going to have to find out for myself. I have a close friend with an ecoboost with long bed full max tow package and he tows a 13klbs horse trailer without issue I do not have the long bed but I have the same motor.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

https://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/946079-2004-prowler.html


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> https://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/946079-2004-prowler.html


I spoke to him yesterday, boat he has decided to keep...again.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jgatorman said:


> I spoke to him yesterday, boat he has decided to keep...again.





He should be made to walk the plank.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

I also live in Birmingham and tow my boat to P’cola multiple times a year. I have a 27ft hybrid boat - 7,500- 8,000 loaded down. Used to tow with 2500 Dodge diesel with no probs. Switched to Chevy 1500 and just toasted my transnin less than 1 yr. Going back to a Dodge 2500 this week.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would guess you would want a nice big trans cooler.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

After some digging I found this 14,900lbs gvwc. Truck 5,500lbs gvw with 9400lbs max towing capability for my trucks specs. So I would guess with truck loaded it would be around 8500 -8800lbs.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Couple thoughts. If you are only pulling the boat twice a year you may want to consider renting a diesel. My son works for Ford and that engine is amazing but when you consider renting a suburban or diesel you will be putting the wear and tear on someone else’s vehicle. The torque in diesels is amazing.

The other thing may have been mentioned already but don’t under power the boat to save money. Your boat won’t run as efficiently, getting on plain in large waves will be a challenge and you just won’t be happy. My recommendation is to buy the max rating HP for the boat.

I am jealous of you yet excited for you on getting your own memory maker. Be safe!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Alumacrafty said:


> Couple thoughts. If you are only pulling the boat twice a year you may want to consider renting a diesel. My son works for Ford and that engine is amazing but when you consider renting a suburban or diesel you will be putting the wear and tear on someone else’s vehicle. The torque in diesels is amazing.
> 
> The other thing may have been mentioned already but don’t under power the boat to save money. Your boat won’t run as efficiently, getting on plain in large waves will be a challenge and you just won’t be happy. My recommendation is to buy the max rating HP for the boat.
> 
> I am jealous of you yet excited for you on getting your own memory maker. Be safe!


Thanks, I will.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I put down a deposit today! Survey 4/4


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Jgatorman said:


> I put down a deposit today! Survey 4/4


Awesome. What did you go with?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

2002 Prowler 246 zuke 140's


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang-it man!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice ride!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks, looking forward hopefully to many new adventures.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice - congrats


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks, looking forward to sea trial!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love to see it when you get it to Pensacola!! Good luck!!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

LITECATCH said:


> I would love to see it when you get it to Pensacola!! Good luck!!


You will be more than welcomed to. I will keep you in the loop.


----------

